
Thoughts about super-convergence and highly-performant deep neural network - ghosthamlet
https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/ba1wg5/d_thoughts_about_superconvergence_and/
======
mindcrime
Proof that certain parts of Reddit have more to them than the stereotypical
"festering cesspool of malfeasance" image that a lot of people associate with
Reddit. /r/machinelearning is one of the better subs, IMO.

